# US Taxes: French citizen worked in the US until mid 2013 now back in France



## patdeniraud (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

I worked in the state of New York for 2 years and a half, and used to file my taxes by popping in an HR block.

At the end of last August (2013), I quit my job and moved back to France. I still have my bank account there and a SSN, and I received my W2 recently. I earned about 40k during the months I worked over there and my deductions were very aggressive since I had a pretty awful discovery last year (I owed the government quite a bit of money because I kept the deductions high just like when I was still an intern...) and calculated over my annual salary. Considering I only worked 8 months, my earnings are significantly lower: I think I'm therefore in a lower tax brackets, aren't I? Which would mean I should get some money back this year... 

The thing is that I have no idea how to file from abroad considering my situation, or how to file at all. I already didn't understand much when I was living in the US (the tax treaty between US and France, etc... prevented me from wanting to do my own taxes).

Can anybody give me some pointers? Either recommend a company or software that could fit my needs (and be usable considering my situation) or tell me which forms I should use?

I realize writing this I sound terribly uninformed, and I will admit I am. I just feel lost and confused...

Thanks for any tips and pointers you could provide!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all, what sort of visa were you on? 

If you had a green card, things will work quite a bit differently than if you were on an H1B or other "non-immigrant" visa.

Taxation of Nonresident Aliens to get you started - and take a look at the last section on *Departing Alien*
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## patdeniraud (Feb 5, 2014)

My bad, I omitted this. I was on an H1B.

I believe I am considered a resident alien for tax purposes :

31 days during the current year : CHECK
183 days during the 3-year period that includes the current year and the 2 years immediately before that: CHECK


----------



## patdeniraud (Feb 5, 2014)

I went through the FreeFile process (from HR block) and managed to answer all questions (not saying accurately)... It appears it autoselected form 1040 and that's it for me. Is that right?

I have little faith in having done my taxes perfectly, what happens if I file as is and made a mistake?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds about right. The one thing that's important to keep in mind about US taxes is that there is no one "correct" way to do them. Too many options and alternatives for that. (One reason the US will probably never go to a simple declaration system, where you declare everything and then they calculate the taxes due and send you the bill.)

As long as things look reasonable and things tie out to the reports the IRS has received (W-2, 1099's, etc.) it should fly.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## patdeniraud (Feb 5, 2014)

Ahah! Indeed it is pretty screwed up that the system basically allows for "creative accounting" or whatever you want to call it. I heard some pretty low-morality accountants end up lying "reasonably" to get you a bigger return (saying you donated to charity etc...)

You can say whatever you want about french taxes (too high, etc.), at least it's pretty straightforward for most people (though creative accounting is still possible for the 1%)

Anyway, thanks for your help Bev, I guess I might swing it that way and see what goes.

Cheers!


----------

